# Film issues



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm having an issue printing films...For whatever reason, my white film is not registering correctly. It's a hair shorter than the other 4 films. It's for a simulated process print...I've tried printing on both a laser an inkjet printer(at my buddies shop). Anyone ever have this issue or have a fix?


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

I can email a photo if someone wants to see.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

picture attached. It's only out of reg in the bottom corner of the film. I've tried, making the logo smaller...tried outputting from photoshop, illustrator and corel. Tried rotating one of the films 180 degrees. I keep having the same issue. The bottom corner is out. Of course the job is due today.


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Sometimes they shrink. That's why I always check my film previous to developing film. In theory your supposed cut after each print(film) is finished because if you don't and leave it hanging from the printer it will stretch longer because gravity is pulling more. 

I have an epson2400. I have wasted several rolls trying to figure out why but that the only solution I have found.


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

Btw I use clear transperacy paper. Are you using matte? Seems like it. They usually tend to shrink often.


----------



## TH Apparel (Jul 12, 2013)

I had tried using vellums and clear transparencies in our laser printer. Then tried going to my buddies shop and using his inkjet printer. Got the same results. I tried printing the white film in the middle of the colors and I tried printing it last also. I even tried rotating the white...all with the same results. In the end I ended up just cutting two of the films in to thirds to line up to the underbase screen. Wasn't the best print since all the halftones were off at the bottom...but looked good enough(job had to go out yesterday)


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

It worked and got the job done. When it happens I'm always wondering why it printed like that.


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I switched from laser to ink jet because the laser always mildly distorted the print because of the heat. An ink jet after the feed gets a little worn can slip and also alter exact registration. I've been using a new Epson for the past couple of years and have never had a registration issue with the films.


----------



## customapparelpro (May 2, 2014)

I'm sorry I meant inkjet. I have an epson 2400.


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

It is odd for an inkjet film to shrink. We use laser and sometimes we get in a batch of film with weird characteristics. So, I actually put a dot or something on the screen and run the film through and pre-shrink it. Works like a charm. You may could actually do the same thing and see if that helps. Inkjets still have a little heat in them. Good Luck. By the way the print looks good. Also drop me a line. I am always in need of art when I get in a pinch. Shoot me some examples of your work and let's talk. [email protected]


----------

